# EEPROM options



## ch ra (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi, I build the Octagon MultiFX pedal :https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/octagon/

I was wondering if I could put in a custom programmed EEPROM into that pedal to change around some of the effects. Or does that only work with the Arachnid?

Also, any thoughts on the various programmable effects? What would be a good choice for a surf-style drippy spring reverb? 

Thanks!


----------



## phi1 (Nov 28, 2019)

The arachnid, octopus, and module8 all use the exact same board and components. So the octagon is just an arachnid with the octagon eeprom. Same with the module8. So any of the eeprom options will work.


----------



## ch ra (Nov 28, 2019)

Awesome, thanks! Any recommended programs?
I am thinking:
Blackface or Brownface Reverb
Tremolo
Harmonic Tremolo

Not sure of what these ones sound like:
Kaleidescope
Pitch Modulator
Pulsar
Unison (all three options)
Lofi Machine
Hypernova Reverb. 
--Are these implemented in pedals that have demos?

Thanks!


----------



## phi1 (Nov 28, 2019)

For kaleidoscope, check out videos of the bugg daydream (bugg fx are made by the same guy as pedalpcb).  It’s a super cool delay.

Hypernova reverb is a modulated reverb, the unison ones are kind of like a chorus which is cool, there all slightly different. Those are all the ones I know about.


----------



## ch ra (Nov 28, 2019)

The kaleidoscope/daydrea, sounds really cool!

I wonder if there is a way to get David Rolo's patches: http://www.davidrolo.com/manuals/molecularpatchesV3.pdf His demos sound pretty sick.


----------



## phi1 (Nov 28, 2019)

I don’t think I’ve seen a way to get the code for the rolo stuff. If you get the dev board there’s some nice codes scattered across the internet you can flash yourself. Just know that, in my experience, it’s kind of a project in itself just learning how to flash the thing.


----------



## Sasan (Dec 10, 2019)

I just wanted to order a custom EEPROM after choosing my 8 favorite modes from my other three EEPROMs (Octagon, Spacialist, Module8).
Unfortunately, I can't find all the algorithms from the three EEPROMs there...?! Or do I just not recognize them because of the names?
@PedalPCB 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Robert (Dec 10, 2019)

The Spacialist patches aren't in the EEPROM builder yet, but the others should be.

Shoot me a message and we can still make it happen.


----------



## Sasan (Dec 10, 2019)

Robert said:


> The Spacialist patches aren't in the EEPROM builder yet, but the others should be.
> 
> Shoot me a message and we can still make it happen.


AWESOME AS ALWAYS! Thx!


----------



## Nozon (Nov 4, 2020)

Can you give me some of idea when the Spacialist patches might be available in the EEPROM builder?  Thanks.


----------

